# RTE Commentary at the Euros



## rustbucket (10 Jun 2012)

Just watching the Spain-Italy match

is it just me or is Brian Kerr absolutely terrible?


----------



## Sunny (10 Jun 2012)

Was so bad, switched to ITV.


----------



## Leper (10 Jun 2012)

What makes you say Brian Kerr was "bad"?

I enjoy his reports and comments.


----------



## The_Banker (10 Jun 2012)

I find the RTE commentary great.


----------



## rustbucket (10 Jun 2012)

Leper said:


> What makes you say Brian Kerr was "bad"?
> 
> I enjoy his reports and comments.



Just an opinion.- Dull, that's all.Think a commentator should have a little charisma. Normally RTE commentary much better.

In fact- Whelan and Hamilton I thought were good

Pity about the result on the pitch


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Jun 2012)

Think Henry did us a favour for the World Cup...


----------



## rustbucket (10 Jun 2012)

drmoriarty said:


> think henry did us a favour for the world cup...



:d


----------



## DerKaiser (10 Jun 2012)

rustbucket said:


> Just an opinion.- Dull, that's all.Think a commentator should have a little charisma. Normally RTE commentary much better.
> 
> In fact- Whelan and Hamilton I thought were good
> 
> Pity about the result on the pitch



Kerr's role is co-commentator and as such provides expert insight rather than excitement. Kerr's knowledge of the players is refreshing compared to just about all the other pundits.

It's too easy to just get caught up in just discussing patterns of play as you see them, getting a bit of background on the players is too often overlooked and underappreciated.


----------



## Sunny (10 Jun 2012)

Kerr knows his football but I don't need to hear from him every 5 seconds. It's why he is better in the studio. There are a few co-commentators that do the same. They seem to think they need to talk every few seconds even to state the obvious. Sometimes, less is more. Saying that, RTE continue to shame the UK coverage.


----------



## Leper (11 Jun 2012)

Once upon a time I used to watch Irish Internationals (or should I have said Ireland International?) in a pub. The Celtic jersey brigade on every occasion after singing every anti Brit song in their extensive repertoire insisted that the publican change the television commentary to the BBC.

We all know the BBC has the most sanitised sports pundits who can talk about "everyone should aspire to be like Beckham" mentality. . . and then "back in 1966 . . ."

Give me Brian Kerr anyday. He calls it as it is and his insights are helpful to association football not-great-on-the-subject viewers like me.


----------



## Ceist Beag (11 Jun 2012)

Sunny said:


> Kerr knows his football but I don't need to hear from him every 5 seconds. It's why he is better in the studio. There are a few co-commentators that do the same. They seem to think they need to talk every few seconds even to state the obvious. Sometimes, less is more. Saying that, RTE continue to shame the UK coverage.



Agreed Sunny. Kerr is good but needs to learn that he is there for offering his opinion/views when there is a lull in play or when there is something that the commentator might not spot. He seems to think he is there to share the commentary with Stephen Alkin.


----------



## bazermc (12 Jun 2012)

I found last night, the BBC, via the red button, you can have no commentary but still hear the crowd etc, excellent function.

Only issue is BBC arent showing all the matches like RTE are!, they are sharing with ITV


----------



## bullbars (12 Jun 2012)

I had to watch some games on Al Jazeera. Frank Stapleton was giving pre/post match analysis; the Apres Match persona is not far off reality.

Ray Wilkinson was on last night for the England game; His agenda was purely John Terry related and couldn't see one flaw in the man.


----------



## Boyd (12 Jun 2012)

You mean Ray Wilkins? He's a total moron when it comes to anything Chelsea related.


----------



## bullbars (12 Jun 2012)

Sorry, yes Wilkins. If I hadn't known better I'd have sworn it was a Chelsea game alright. 

Trevor Francis was quite good.


----------



## Purple (12 Jun 2012)

On an unrelated note I find Dr.M's new signature depressingly cynical.


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Jun 2012)

OK, Purple — I'll revert to the old one until I find something suitable by Germaine Greer.


----------



## Purple (12 Jun 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> OK, Purple — I'll revert to the old one until I find something suitable by Germaine Greer.


 
See now nobody knows what I was talking about. 
It was;
_το γήρας και την προδοσία θα ξεπεράσει τη νεολαία και την ικανότητα_

Which translates to;
_old age and treachery will overcome youth and ability_

and don't bring that vile woman into another thread


----------



## Bill Struth (12 Jun 2012)

Leper said:


> Once upon a time I used to watch Irish Internationals (or should I have said Ireland International?) in a pub. The Celtic jersey brigade on every occasion after singing every anti Brit song in their extensive repertoire insisted that the publican change the television commentary to the BBC.
> .


 Aye, right you are.


----------



## Bill Struth (12 Jun 2012)

bazermc said:


> I found last night, the BBC, via the red button, you can have no commentary but still hear the crowd etc, excellent function.
> 
> Only issue is BBC arent showing all the matches like RTE are!, they are sharing with ITV


 I would listen to the BBC radio 5 live commentary, they're much better than the TV commentators, apart from Alan Green, who is insufferable.


----------



## micmclo (12 Jun 2012)

Take that back, Alan Green is a legend

6-0-6 is must listen radio during the season


----------



## TarfHead (12 Jun 2012)

micmclo said:


> Take that back, Alan Green is a legend


 
+1



micmclo said:


> 6-0-6 is must listen radio during the season


 
-1 

6-0-6 had it's heyday years ago during the tenure of Danny Baker and Danny Kelly.


----------



## micmclo (12 Jun 2012)

Well it's better then Today FM and Mycccchhaeeeeeellll Maaaaaacccc Mullllllllleeeeennnn


----------



## Bill Struth (12 Jun 2012)

micmclo said:


> Take that back, Alan Green is a legend
> 
> 6-0-6 is must listen radio during the season


 Ah no. He's terrible, especially when England and Liverpool are playing. I can understand he'll show some bias towards England, but when he stops being objective that's where I have a problem.


----------



## jasconius (12 Jun 2012)

Alan Green is so biased in favour of the northern clubs - he resents the 'southern softies' London clubs.

I remember about five years ago, he was filling in at half-time during a match , when the PA announcer said in the background that they were looking for the owner a car - reg. number etc etc which was illegally parked in the reserved area. He suddenly realised it was his car - he disappeared for about 15 minutes in the second half.


----------

